# Pet Communication



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

hey again guys. just got a free session with a "pet communicator". Here's what she sent me. though you might find this interesting. 

hi todd,

just finished a chat with lucky.

lucky talks a lot and very happy - she gives loads of information when i talk to her.

interesting that Lucky has more male vibe than female, and she thinks she is more boyish than girlish too. ;p

at first, i asked if she knows anyone by the name of "susan" (as appeared on your email address), she said "no". then i asked if she knows "todd", she said "oh yeah ~ todd, yes, i know him." "He a great owner. I really love him a lot!". 

anyway, i asked if she is happy about her life, she showed me lots of mental pictures, including the following:
a scene of Lucky running on a field with a boy in red shirt, cargo pants, a cap and brown hair (she told me she loves that moment. do you know who the boy is?!)
a scene of Lucky eating (she told me she loves meat, and would be very happy if she gets to eat meat everyday)
a scene of Lucky all wet --- which i am not sure if she takes baths outside or if she is telling me she loves swimming!?
she doesn't like it when you guys watch tv and neglect her
she told me she messed things up on the upper level of the house once and got scold at, and she hated that. do you know what incident she was referring to?!
i asked if she likes to go taken out (i showed her a scene with her in the car). she told me she doesn't know what a car is, and she is never taken out by that (when i showed her the car).
me: todd told me that you get to rough with other dogs at times, do you do that?
lucky: well... yeah... i do sometimes.
me: why?
lucky: i hate it when they try to mess with me. some of the dogs i meet are very annoying, and i've to show them who the boss is.
me: the boss?
lucky: yeah! that means i tell them what to do, right?
me: yes, the meaning is correct. but your family hate it when you are aggressive.
lucky: yeah i know. i try not to do it already....but... you know... sometimes i really can't stop, 'cause they are so annoying.
me: but you HAVE to stop!
lucky: ok... (i think she meant it.)

anyway, i also asked if she would like to tell you anything and she said "yes, more meat, and more run time!"

lucky is quite a funny dog indeed. the communication that we had were more visual (she showed a lot of mental pictures) than verbal. 

let me know your thoughts.

thanks,
Fiona

*pretty interesting. lucky loves to swim, is more boyish than girlish, does eat plenty of meat, get tons of exercise, and likes to be dominant at times at the doggie park. I have brown hair as well. she did in fact wet the bed "on the upper level" a few weeks ago and was scolded. only strange thing is that she rides in the car all the time. 

do you guys believe in "pet communication"? here's what Fiona says about it;

hi there,

just wanted to point out one thing before we move forward. the reason for pet communication is to learn more about your pet, and find out what they have to say. to me, i am a translator - meaning, i can't look through their minds nor i can predict what's gonna happen in the future. there is nothing creepy or spooky about what i do. in fact, we all have this ability, it's just that when we learn to pick up languages as a way to communicate, we stop using telepathic communications, as simple as that.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

We had a couple of pet communicators who were clients at the vet clinic I worked for in SLC and I always kinda thought it was a bit of a scam, but they are so nice and genuine. I also talked to several clients who had met with them and were very impressed by how much their pets "told" these communicators, things the communicators knew nothing about before visiting with them. So I try to keep an open mind. 

One of them "talked" to Swoshum one time while she was in there for the day getting bloodwork done and I was very upset because I'd just found out she was in very early stage renal failure. She told me that Swoshum loves me a lot and saw lots of heart coming off of her when she looked at me, Swoshum also "told" her that I worry too much. These, of course, are all things she could have easily just made up, but we were also trying to collect a urine sample from her so we could run a U/A, so the communicator told Swoshum that if she would pee then she could go home. So Swoshum immediately hopped into the litterbox and peed. So who knows, it could've just been a coincidence. 

I also saw my vet performing reiki on a cat and the cat just lay there on the table enjoying it, and about halfway through, she asked him to turn around for her and he did so immediately. So *shrug* like I said, who knows?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> do you guys believe in "pet communication"?


Hold on to your wallet. You are gonna get taken pretty soon. This woman is a cheat, scoundrel, shark, shyster, swindler, and villain. She is out for your money. There is no such thing as "pet communication" the way she does it. It isn't difficult for you as an owner to communicate with your own dog and get a lot of information from him if you know how. He can tell you how he feels, if he's hungry, if he's cold or hot, healthy, happy. He can tell you the things he likes to do and the things he doesn't like to do. He can tell you the things he is afraid of. He can tell you the things that get on his nerves and the things that make him angry. He can tell you if he likes to swim or not. He can tell you if he likes to ride in a car. He can tell you which people he likes and dislikes and is afraid of. He can tell you which foods he likes and dislikes. He can tell you when he is confused and when he is worried about something. He can tell you how he feels about other animals. He can tell you whether he likes to take a bath. And he can tell you so much more that I just can't think of right now. Why on earth do you need to seek advice from a crook to tell you things he should have already told you if you just pay attention and listen to him.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

the only reason i was intrigued further is mostly because she said that Lucky had "an accident" upstairs recently and was sad about it. This did happen.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If you want to communicate with your pet, buy a book called Calming Signals :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> If you want to communicate with your pet, buy a book called Calming Signals :wink:


ok i'll try and check it out. i know you can understand your dog with body language and things, but wouldn't it be awesome if we could literally speak to our dogs. i know this is silly, but wouldn't it be pretty cool:biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

It would be cool for sure to know what's actually going on inside their heads sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> i know you can understand your dog with body language and things, but wouldn't it be awesome if we could literally speak to our dogs.


I think it would actually take a lot of the fun of owning a dog away. 
I live in the real world, though.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I live in the real world, though.


What's that?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I really have mixed feelings on pet communicators. 
One one hand I think a lot of them really believe in their abilities and genuinely want to help, but on the other hand I also think that they want your money and will play on your emotions to get it. 

Some of the stuff that this lady said was pretty darn general. Did you give her any information before she 'started'?

I believe in a certain level of empathy that can be shared between owner and pet, above and beyond physical cues, postures and expressions. My husky/wolf hybrid knew when I was coming home, no matter where I went, about five minutes before I got home. My roomates were creeped out by this.

*shrug* Who really knows what is going on in a pet's mind and senses? I don't think we ever really will.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What's that?


The one where we aren't able to talk to our dogs like that. 
silly. 
:tongue:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Honestly I dont' want to know what my *parrot *is thinking about me.
Pretty much ever.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> I really have mixed feelings on pet communicators.
> One one hand I think a lot of them really believe in their abilities and genuinely want to help, but on the other hand I also think that they want your money and will play on your emotions to get it.
> 
> Some of the stuff that this lady said was pretty darn general. Did you give her any information before she 'started'?
> ...


no i didnt give her any info before hand, although she could have read my posts from the dog chat i met her at though.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Todd said:


> no i didnt give her any info before hand, although she could have read my posts from the dog chat i met her at though.


So was the whole thing done over the internet or was there actually in perosn contact, out of curiosity?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> So was the whole thing done over the internet or was there actually in perosn contact, out of curiosity?


over the internet. i had to send a photo of lucky with her eyes looking into the camera:biggrin:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I did this one time out of curiousity.
Ruckus has a chemical imbalance and is "off"
I sent a picture and she told me she cannot communicate with him, he is very threatening.

I dont beilive that stuff!

I second the book Calming Signals. It has seriously opened up doors for my dogs and me. i am so in tune with them now it is amazing.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> over the internet. i had to send a photo of lucky with her eyes looking into the camera:biggrin:


Look up videos on debunking psychics.... same methods that "pet communicators" use...


----------

